# Bad Breath



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

My wife has always had bad breath, I usually don't say anything and just deal with it but yesterday was worse than usual. I nicely told her but she blames my nose. She says she does not have bad breath but that my sense of smell is is better than most. Any comments to this statement made by my wife? Anyone had to deal with this situation before?


----------



## JamesM (Sep 17, 2009)

First of all, the two of you should be able to discuss this as you should want her breath to smell good to others.

Second, I had the same situation...except in reverse. My wife always made comments or faces when she was close to my mouth. This was about two or three years ago. She no longer does.

What changed? We are not 100% sure but it was either post nasal drip (mucus) that accumulated from allergies or it was bad teeth. I think the bad teeth. Since I had skipped going to the dentist for about ten years (many reason...fear being the main one), I had some cavities and a rotting tooth in my mouth. Once those problems were all taken care of, then I have not had nearly as much bad breath as before. In fact, she has not complained since that was all done. Now I regularly visit my dentist who I like very well. 

My suggestion is to determine what may be causing it and it could be for her health more than her hygiene.

Possible reasons as I type (ok, so I googled it ) include....

Smoking
Bad teeth
PND/mucus 
Allergies
Sinus infections
Any mouth infection
Alcohol
Too much dieting
And more.

Read the many reasons listed here.
Bad Breath Remedies - Health 911

IMO you should not just forget about it especially if it s more noticeable now than before. 

On a slightly different level but as an example....a few years ago, we noticed that our dog had unusually bad breath. So, assuming she needed a teeth cleaning, I took her to the vet. To make a long sad story short, she had kidney disease, and we lost her.

I am aware that this is a highly unlikely scenario for your wife, but even if it is a small reason, then it is still good for her if it is solved.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that you mentioned it, I think the nasal dripping may be a major contributor. Sh eis constantly dripping sometimes more often than other times. Her teeth and gums are nice and the dentist has told her this also. Sh egot prety upset an das usual whenever I say something no matter how nice she gets upset about it so talking it through is a great suggestion but easier said than done, As I said it is easier for her to blame my sense of smell than agree she just has bad breath....


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

I can see why she would get upset...most women are ultra-sensitive to their lovers. 

Just find out some ideas, and then a really tactful way to present them...otherwise, you may have fight on your hands.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

larniegrl said:


> I can see why she would get upset...most women are ultra-sensitive to their lovers. /QUOTE]
> 
> i'd think bad breath is not a good thing when mouths want to get close no matter the sex
> 
> ...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Harvard said:


> My wife has always had bad breath, I usually don't say anything and just deal with it but yesterday was worse than usual. I nicely told her but she blames my nose. She says she does not have bad breath but that my sense of smell is is better than most. Any comments to this statement made by my wife? Anyone had to deal with this situation before?


oh yes. i deal with this often. my H has really bad breath. i used to not say anything but then i just told him. he was hurt and offended at first. he would try to smell his own breath and say it didnt smell. I told him it may be that i am sensitive to smells, but it is what it is and that's the way it is. every time he tried to kiss me id tell him, no your breath stinks. for a few months i think he was just offended and didnt try to kiss me much anymore, but after awhile he started brushing his teeth, buying gum, and mints. he doesnt get offended anymore because i will kiss him a lot if he has good breath.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

wow! what a difference mouth wash makes...I agree m22, it should be done by everyone out of courtesy. thanks for all the responses.


----------

